# Help me please somethings wrong with my hompage set stuff.



## Ice_007

hey im new to this site so i dont no where this would go but im having a little trouble with my computer. Whenever i go to internet now, it keeps going to the same site, 
res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll/navcancl.htm
but just different versions of it. Its not what i picked for my homepage to be so when i went to check what was set for the homepage it said http://default.home   i tried to change it to anything i could but no matter what that same site keeps coming back. What could be causeing this? please help me i dont want that kind of stuff happening to my comp so any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Imaruki

You could possibly have a browser hijack...download HiJack This!, run it, and then post the log so we can help you decide what's good and what's bad.


----------



## alienationware

*Heh...*



> res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll/navcancl.htm



Lol, that would be the most annoying browser hijack up to date.  The problem is a BHO (browser helper object), which loads when u use explorer/IE.  So that simply opening a folder will reset your home page.  Though Adaware and Spybot Search & Destroy call it "New Web Variant", they might not be reliable ways to remove them. 

Here's how to get rid of it:  Get BHO Demon 2 (Free), identify and locate the god da*n .DLL that is causing all the problem.  Erase it.  Reboot, spyware scan just to make sure, virus check, etc.  Problem solved!


----------



## zkiller

lol... god bless firefox!


----------

